# Removing wheels to clean 'em



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

hockeynut said:


> OK, got my torque wrench. What size socket do I need?


17mm, I think. You should get a long socket, preferably with a plastic or rubber sleeve to keep from chipping the paint on the wheels.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> 17mm, I think. You should get a long socket, preferably with a plastic or rubber sleeve to keep from chipping the paint on the wheels.


17mm is correct. I got a set of four metric lugnut sockets from harborfrieght tools, online. They sell a set for impact wrenches that have a plastic sleeve over the socket, so that you do not mar your wheels. They were pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> OK, got my torque wrench. What size socket do I need?
> 
> Basic 330 SP wheels if that makes any difference at all.
> 
> Thx...


So....happy birthday I guess? :dunno:


----------



## africanrider (Jul 11, 2005)

I will try see if this line will fly...anyone have a place for me to crash just in case it doesn't :rofl: :rofl:



X5Jay said:


> .
> 
> "But really Sweetheart, as soon as my 17-step operation to change my wheels is complete, sure, we can go out to dinner... :angel: "


----------

